# Hello Gentlemen,



## w6br (May 23, 2015)

My question is; does anyone know of a device for a Mill that can be used as a Lathe turning Tool?? I do not have a Lathe, and I know others have suggested chucking a Lathe Turning Tool in the vise but I would like something that can be adjusted up and down, yeah, yeah the Fine Feed Spindle, but I'm thinking of something that a QC Tool Chuck could be used??

Thank you for your help!! 

Ron, w6br


----------



## JimDawson (May 23, 2015)

There is no reason you couldn't use a QC toolholder.  Any device that will hold the tool and that you can attach to the table would work.  There are of course limitations, but it should work.

For longer or larger diameter work a rotary table could be an asset.


----------



## wrmiller (May 23, 2015)

I second the rotary table suggestion.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 23, 2015)

I'd suggest just trying to get a lathe. A 7xsomething is small & would be a much easier way of working at about the same cost as the rotary table. It is small & could be picked up & stick on a shelf. It would more then likely show you how much you needed a bigger lathe.


----------



## brino (May 23, 2015)

w6br said:


> I would like something that can be adjusted up and down



Hi Ron,

I originally thought you were asking for a device to mount to the mill table to hold the tool and allow you a way to move the tool up/down independently of the table. 
As if you were using the the table as a tailstock, and therefore needed the table fixed, but still needed to move the tool bit up and down.

However, with the suggestion of using a rotary table above, I'm now thinking that I don't understand the problem.......could you elaborate?

Thanks,
-brino


----------



## kd4gij (May 23, 2015)

Don't know what you are doing, but I have used a boreing head to do some turnning on the mill. Just turn the boring bar with the cutter to the inside and run in reverse.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jun 1, 2015)

The question is a good one. Having a rotary table will allow for round cuts to be made on a mill. However, you'll need to use your imagination to cut your workpiece. Unlike a lathe, which you can just chuck and cut. Obviously the cuts that you can make will be limited to simple ones. I have the same problem because of the limited space in my shop.


----------

